# Felta touch



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

So I installed my first touch faucet. I like the idea but where the electronic components are located are in a direct path from most Delta kitchen pull out sprayer leaks. The future is uncertain on this idea.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Not a fan, the battery compartment is poorly thought out and the whole thing seems to be a disaster waiting to happen. 

I installed a brizo touch faucet 4+ years ago, customer asked me to disable the electronics 2 years ago...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't get it. You need to pull the handle to open the valve. So in essence, you're touching it anyway. And if you want to change the water temp, you need to touch it. I don't get it.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> I don't get it. You need to pull the handle to open the valve. So in essence, you're touching it anyway. And if you want to change the water temp, you need to touch it. I don't get it.


I think it's part of the "green movement"


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm glad she is saving the planet by touching a faucet. I can now use the green icon on my website.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> I'm glad she is saving the planet by touching a faucet. I can now use the green icon on my website.


pure genius especialy in oregon :laughing::laughing:


----------

